# WOT Warnung = Gefahr?



## dippler (18. November 2010)

WOT (Web of Trust)  warnt z.B. mit rot und schlecht vor der Download Suchmaschine http://www.zoozle.org/.
Da es sich aber um eine reine Suchmaschine handelt (ähnlich wie Google, nur auf Downloads bezogen), gibt es auf der Seite selbst nichts Gefährliches. 
Wo ist da dann die Gefahr für mich?


----------



## brunlorenz (22. Januar 2011)

Du siehst, was die Gefahr ist, wenn du auf "Bewertungen und Kommentare anzeigen" klickst.
Dort findest du eine Auflistung aller Kommentare, und eine Übersetzungsfunktion ist auch integriert für fremdsprachige Beiträge. Warnungen sagen nur aus, dass die Merheit der Nutzer die Suchmaschiene schlecht bewertet hat. Über die tatsächliche Gefahr sagt WOT nichts aus.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir n wenig mehr über WOT lehren.
lorenzbrun


----------

